# Mr & Mrs Schwinn Collegiate



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 27, 2018)

Good looking couple! Wish they were closer to my neck of the woods!
https://wyoming.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-schwinn-collegiate-3/6450571135.html


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 27, 2018)

I agree, cool rides. I like the look of the early girls frames before they put the kink in the top bar.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

Exceptional pair of 1965 Collegiates. What a minute. Did they offer Violet in 1964? Looks like the RD's and brake levers on the mens are 64 issue. Interesting, I'd like to see the serial numbers on those.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 27, 2018)

64 models have painted fenders and the hat ring decal set. I think collegiate sport models were a dealer bar swap thing at this point not an actual catalog model like the later collegiates.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 27, 2018)

I agree on the bar swap on the men's bike.girls 5 speed is pretty rare.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2018)

1965 models then. Those safety suicide brake levers on the red button Weinmann's sure don't mix well. Definitely more of a suicide lever in this application.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 28, 2018)

Prob need the cash to fix that cheapo plastic geared, as in junk, mower.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks like I'm making a trip up to Wyoming!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

Well just got back in town with Mr & Mrs Collegiate! 


 

 
The lady's serial number CA04562

 
The men's serial number BA49944
The wife's name was Jaunita and had a name tag put on the lady's bike.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow!! Those look so minty! Violet is one of my favorite Schwinn colors! Great score!!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2018)

Those are some beautiful lightweights. Congrats!

Oh Juanita, I call your name.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Those are some beautiful lightweights. Congrats!
> 
> Oh Juanita, I call your name.



Thanks! Great song!


----------

